# Question------Will I Sleep Well Tonight?



## Lon (Mar 24, 2015)

Since selling my home last year and moving 200 miles  into a apartment I have not slept worth a damn. I have a good bed and mattress  and have always preferred a very firm mattress, but that may be my problem. When I was younger I could sleep on the floor with no problem, but now I think these aging joints and bones want something a bit softer. I just came back from purchasing a foam mattress cover that has the little gels in it and will put it on my bed shortly and see what the night has in store for me. Several people have encouraged me to do this and they say they have never slept better after putting one on their bed.
I'm about 10 hours away from bed time and will give a full report tomorrow morning. So what do you think folks? Will I have a good night's sleep? Don't you stay awake pondering this now.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 24, 2015)

Sorry now I cant help but wonder. This should bore you to sleep

http://www.nia.nih.gov/health/publication/good-nights-sleep
http://www.helpguide.org/articles/sleep/how-to-sleep-well-as-you-age.htm


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 24, 2015)

We have one of those on our mattress. Hubby still couldn`t sleep. He is sleeping now. Why? We switched sides of the bed. I think it`s all in his head but whatever works for him...


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 24, 2015)

If you keep talking about getting some sleep,its going to be hard to get some sleep.

(there's a song in there someplace.]


----------



## pchrise (Mar 24, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> If you keep talking about getting some sleep,its going to be hard to get some sleep.
> 
> (there's a song in there someplace.]



Like this one


----------



## Mike (Mar 24, 2015)

A couple of strong alcoholic drinks befoer bed
for a few nights, will get you used to the bed
and you will sleep like a baby, but all night.

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2015)

Lon said:


> Since selling my home last year and moving 200 miles  into a apartment I have not slept worth a damn. I have a good bed and mattress  and have always preferred a very firm mattress, but that may be my problem. When I was younger I could sleep on the floor with no problem, but now I think these aging joints and bones want something a bit softer. I just came back from purchasing a foam mattress cover that has the little gels in it and will put it on my bed shortly and see what the night has in store for me. Several people have encouraged me to do this and they say they have never slept better after putting one on their bed.
> I'm about 10 hours away from bed time and will give a full report tomorrow morning. So what do you think folks? Will I have a good night's sleep? Don't you stay awake pondering this now.



We, too, have a rather firm mattress, and as we got older, it seemed to be too firm.  We bought one of those Memory Foam toppers, about 2 inches thick, and put that on the mattress, and that seemed to do the trick.  It was certainly a lot cheaper than buying a whole new mattress, and after about 6 or 7 years it is holding up quite well.  Now, most nights, we are asleep within a few minutes, and we get a good solid 7 or 8 hours sleep.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 24, 2015)

We've had a Sleep Number bed for about 15 years.  I wouldn't go back to a regular mattress.
I prefer my side fairly soft, but my wife likes hers firm.  I also like to vary mine from time to time-I'll set it at 40 for a couple weeks, then 55 for a while, then back to 40, etc.  It's the best night's sleep we've ever had and was worth every penny.
We are also careful about our sleep-the bedroom is used for 2 things, one of which is sleeping.  We keep the bedroom cool even in the summer-the house is zoned so around 9:00 each summer night the temperature in the bedroom drops to 67.  In the winter we keep the heat turned off in the bedroom and it stays around 65 in the day and drops to 60 or so at night.
We both also wear earplugs, and I use a night guard that prevents snoring.  It sort of looks like a boxers mouthpiece, but clear.  If you're snoring you're not sleeping, so we both make sure we don't snore.  We also don't take naps during the day-ever.
Both of us are blessed with quality sleep.


----------



## Gramainalaska (Mar 24, 2015)

I am 70 yrs old, I find that if I get exercise, walk, go window shopping, take in some fresh air I sleep well and jump in bed at the same time every night. But if I sit around and watch tv and don't move...I don't sleep well at all. 
Sweet Dreams Lon


----------



## chic (Mar 25, 2015)

Good luck Lon. Sour cherry juice will help put you to sleep. It stimulates melatonin production which is a hormone that helps us become sleepy when it gets dark.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Think about seducing your fantasy woman.  You may not sleep but at least you will be smiling...


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Mar 25, 2015)

Wife's cousin had a similar issue.  He would sleep well at home.  They owned a hunting cabin north a couple hundred miles.  When at the cabin, he could not sleep.  Finally, they figured out he and his wife switched sides of the bed when in the cabin.  When switched back to the same side as at  home, he slept like a baby.

I've slept in hotels for many years.  Diesel trucks, trains, kids in the swimming pool, new guests talking as they go down the hallway during the night.  Nothing.... NOTHING keeps me awake!!!  I can sleep through about anything.  My wife says I sleep entirely too sound and wouldn't hear a tornado warning or wouldn't wake if the house fell down around me.  She's probably correct!!!  Come 4 a.m., though, no matter where I am I'm awake!!!!  "Early to bed and early to rise makes a man healthy, wealthy, and wise."  Well, at least I'm still healthy at almost 70.  The other two.............


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 25, 2015)

Hmmm,so maybe there IS something to the "side switching". Would have done it a long time ago if I had had any idea. I am like you,Grumpy-I often worry that I wouldn`t even hear a smoke alarm if it went off. Luckily,I know hubby would.

Chic-Sour cherry juice? That`s a new one on me. If hubby starts to have problems again,I`ll have to have him try it!


----------



## Lon (Mar 25, 2015)

Yea!! It was a good night and the new 3 inch mattress top is just what I needed. My problem is not insomnia, it's getting comfortable and trying to avoid the tossing and turning.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 25, 2015)

good Lon!


----------



## Temperance (Mar 25, 2015)

Happy to hear you slept well Lon.  Sweet dreams..............


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 25, 2015)

Glad to hear you found something that worked for you.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 25, 2015)

Good for you, Lon!


----------



## Debby (Mar 26, 2015)

chic said:


> Good luck Lon. Sour cherry juice will help put you to sleep. It stimulates melatonin production which is a hormone that helps us become sleepy when it gets dark.




Thanks for the great hint chic.  I actually buy that regularly so good drink for the evening.  Could even heat it like a tea!


----------



## drifter (Mar 26, 2015)

We've got one of those memory foam things on our bed. I sleep well but I slept well before we got it. I have had some of those wrong side of the bed issues though


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 26, 2015)

I tried a melatonin supplement a time or two, but it gave me very vivid unpleasant and scary dreams.  Don't know what that's about, but I don't take it any more.


----------

